# Self funded Treatment / Maudsley



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

Does anybody have any experience with the above mentioned Program?


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Very interested in this too, I THINK i remember a member that went privately. (I'll PM)

I've been pushing my doctors to go but they really don't want to send me or treat me.

I was ringing them just yesterday actually but no answer, i'll try tomorrow again.

I will get confirmation from them (or here) how much the first meeting is and then all each appointment. I remember it being very expensive.

Thing that puts me off is i've tried there usual. Lamotrigine + SNRI.

The only thing I want to try is Modafinil which my GP won't give me but I can source a lot cheaper than the 2k (or around that to see them) and SNRI combo which I can get.

If that doesn't help a short course of Adderall is what I want to try, again they don't prescribe apparently.

Lamotrigine is prescribed by an P Doc, i got to try it. SNRI's are.. so other than Modafinil, it depends what you are going for, hopefully someone else chips in


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

CK1 said:


> Very interested in this too, I THINK i remember a member that went privately. (I'll PM)
> I've been pushing my doctors to go but they really don't want to send me or treat me.
> 
> I was ringing them just yesterday actually but no answer, i'll try tomorrow again.
> ...


I was more interested in the therapy they offer and if anybody has tried this. Medication can help to support you but for me, it is not a cure to resolve the DP.


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

The email of the woman from the dp department is:
[email protected]
(Haven't spoken in a good few months though).

It was aBout £1,000 referal fee which was a ridiculous price really for what I got. I saw a shrink for 2 hours and got prescribed mirtazapine which gave me some slight relief. Also modafinil but that was more because I got a new GP who agreed to prescribe it. I then saw lead psychologist Elaine Hunter I think her name is. But saw her for 2 hours and she lost the notes.. then had to call me and go through it again for half an hour. I think it's overpriced for what it is. The therapy cbt sessions are specialised but aBout £300 a session! So it's just ridiculous in my opinion. I didn't even get a brain scan. Unfortunately it is all we have in the UK.

My opinion has changed throughout the years, but in my experience prolonged therapy with a good therapist (v hard to find) will help. I am also experimenting with psychedelics which have already given me a glimpse of a repressed memory and improved my dp. Meditation has helped as well. I am not convinced prescription meds can cure this, not for me at least. They may perk you up a bit but the core issue may be a trauma you have long forgotten.. my therapist also got me to do a questionnaire and I have some strong shizoid traits... it's a very very messy picture unfortunately. I wish I could say they helped


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

See I know a fair few who have had it cured with medications, so i mean, as much as I don't see it now for me, i can't discount people i've seen and known with DP to have it all vanish, but it's a real "until you see with your own eyes" one.

I'm not discounting therapy, just saying, either, both, whichever.

What I don't get Broken, is if i pay the 1k to find out i have DP (wow big surprise lol) then do you get access to the GP's there for appointments? or do you pay them every time for anytime you want medication change? (or is it a one time letter that you get to take to your GP?) how does that work?


----------



## James2368 (Oct 19, 2017)

Broken said:


> The email of the woman from the dp department is:
> [email protected]
> (Haven't spoken in a good few months though).
> It was aBout £1,000 referal fee which was a ridiculous price really for what I got. I saw a shrink for 2 hours and got prescribed mirtazapine which gave me some slight relief. Also modafinil but that was more because I got a new GP who agreed to prescribe it. I then saw lead psychologist Elaine Hunter I think her name is. But saw her for 2 hours and she lost the notes.. then had to call me and go through it again for half an hour. I think it's overpriced for what it is. The therapy cbt sessions are specialised but aBout £300 a session! So it's just ridiculous in my opinion. I didn't even get a brain scan. Unfortunately it is all we have in the UK.
> My opinion has changed throughout the years, but in my experience prolonged therapy with a good therapist (v hard to find) will help. I am also experimenting with psychedelics which have already given me a glimpse of a repressed memory and improved my dp. Meditation has helped as well. I am not convinced prescription meds can cure this, not for me at least. They may perk you up a bit but the core issue may be a trauma you have long forgotten.. my therapist also got me to do a questionnaire and I have some strong shizoid traits... it's a very very messy picture unfortunately. I wish I could say they helped


How many sessions did you have and did you feel any progress?


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh I am trying to talk from the perspective that I only believe this to be true for ME.. but language is tricky like that 

I imagine that if I went back now via email they would be willing to get a psychiatrist to send out a prescription... but I don't KNOW that... it is a lot of money. In my opinion if it is meds you are after, it may be worth finding a local shrink who specialises in dissociation or PTSD (CPTSD- I think is my DP source). That way you may spend £100-200 and get the same thing. It is mainly about finding an OPEN MINDED GP or shrink, which is extremely difficult by the nature of their training. My previous GP would not prescribe modafinil as it was off label for DP so if anything happened his license was on the line - I understood his position, but most probably would not do it myself.

So, even in black and white in a letter from the Maudsley 6 years ago when I saw Dr Sierra, my GP was so closed minded he still refused to prescribe modafinil. He did lamotirigne and escitalopram, but no modafinil. The buck stops at the GP still unfortunately



James2368 said:


> How many sessions did you have and did you feel any progress?


I didn't have any. £300 per session of CBT is just ridiculous, I don't have thousands to spend on that little therapy, especially when I think it wont work... CBT is quite a reductionist therapy, I think some here (and me) need years of it to be honest.. I have had it for years on and off, and only now do I feel I am making progress (and it is the 4th therapist)


----------



## 106473 (Feb 7, 2017)

Broken said:


> Yeh I am trying to talk from the perspective that I only believe this to be true for ME.. but language is tricky like that
> 
> I imagine that if I went back now via email they would be willing to get a psychiatrist to send out a prescription... but I don't KNOW that... it is a lot of money. In my opinion if it is meds you are after, it may be worth finding a local shrink who specialises in dissociation or PTSD (CPTSD- I think is my DP source). That way you may spend £100-200 and get the same thing. It is mainly about finding an OPEN MINDED GP or shrink, which is extremely difficult by the nature of their training. My previous GP would not prescribe modafinil as it was off label for DP so if anything happened his license was on the line - I understood his position, but most probably would not do it myself.
> 
> So, even in black and white in a letter from the Maudsley 6 years ago when I saw Dr Sierra, my GP was so closed minded he still refused to prescribe modafinil. He did lamotirigne and escitalopram, but no modafinil. The buck stops at the GP still unfortunately


Total right, I think i'd be better researching a private physiatrists here, i'd get 5 different ones to try at Kings College money anyway.. but finding an open minded one, that is gonna go off label, now that's a task! shame my own one claims to know as much about DP as Kings College (he said this to me) yet is offering no treatment and ideas like Modafinil get laughed out the room, be funny to ask for Suboxone. When I told him I was waiting on a trial set up before i seen him (2 year waiting list) for Adderall he was shocked.. anyway i've got the information I came for, thanks Broken


----------



## Broken (Jan 1, 2017)

Yeh I think it is the right move for you. Consider changing GP if you get the go ahead from a shrink and they still refuse to prescribe it. I don't know how it works but shrinks normally write a letter of recommendations to the GP. Unsure if they can prescribe directly to you


----------

